# 4/9



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

hit it this afternoon 4 a couple of hrs  
hit the creek 1st got 3 saugars 10'' to 14''
2 drum/1 carp/an 1 white bass  
then hit rocks below pike island 3hrs no bites at all  
all fish caught on 1/8oz head 3'' glow sassy shad
all were released 2 fight another day

mrtwister_jbo 
take a kid fishing


----------

